# Tool das Sequenzdiagramme aus Java Klassen erstellen kann ...  ;)



## Malte Roessner (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich suche ein Programm oder jemand der n UML Fex ist. 
Ich benötige ein UML2 Sequenz Diagramm für ein Projekt.
Bin mir relativ sicher dass ich es richtig modelliert habe.
Nur wenn mir n Tool autmatisch n Vergleich modellieren könnte aus meine Klassen wäre das phänomenal...
oder wenn mir jemand mal über meine Klassen und mein Diagramm schauen könnte wäre das auch gut .
Gruß 
Malte


----------



## Malte Roessner (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo nochmal,
mein besonderes Problem ist, dass meine Klassenstruktur von aussen angestoßen wird und
eine Methode in einer der Klassen, die ganze Zeit aktiv ist und nacheinander eine andere Methode aufruft in der selben Klasse aufruft, die wiederum eine Methode aufruft die dann erst eine Methode aufruft die auf eine andere Klasse zugreift...
weiss schon alles etwas verwirrend...
wenn mir jemand helfen könnte wäre das echt super...
hmmm vielleicht mal n ungefährer Ablauf

die Methode doWork() der Klasse Worklet
ruft eine Methode executeEngine() auf die wiederum eine Methode run() aufruft die in der nächsten Klasse RuleEngine etwas bewirkt...

die Methode doWork bleibt die ganze Zeit aktiv.... bzw alles was im Ablauf meine im Sequenz - Diagramm darzustellenden Methode passiert passiert in doWork()


vielleicht weiss ja jemand wie man das gescheit darstellt... also ob man den Balken z.B. beim Aufruf von doWork doppelt oder nicht ... 
Malte


----------

